# Spain suggestions



## jddgfd (Feb 20, 2016)

My significant other and I are working on planning on first trip and are going to try and use our "bonus week" since it has the earliest expiration date. Through II we can get a 1br for $299 for the week.  The two areas on mainland Spain are Tarragona and Malaga.  For travelers that have been to both, I was wondering if you had recommendations on which one would be better to visit for a first visit to Spain?

Does anyone have any experience, good or bad, with the EDO properties in Tarragonia?  Those are the only properties available in that area.  The Malaga area has more options including the Alanda Club Marbella, Miraflores Vacation Club, Miraflores beach and country club if anyone has any experience with any of these properties?

For these properties, if you have stayed, does the $299 for a 1br or $249 for a studio seem like a good value?  I know the EDO properties are available as a getaway for not much more, think $350 for the week or so.

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Passepartout (Feb 20, 2016)

I have stayed in Tarragona, and visited Malaga several times, though not staying at any of your referenced resorts. Tarragon is one of the 'White Villages' along that stretch of Costa Del Sol. We found it a charming town and a good base to explore from. Malaga is a far larger city with the Int'l airport, and has all the services you expect from a city. 

TUG reviews of individual resorts are a benefit of membership, and a great value when it comes to deciding on resorts to exchange or rent into.

The Costa Del Sol is used to catering to English speaking guests as many Brits winter there to escape their dreary winter's at home. Generally the resorts are not up to the caliber of US resorts, but are clean and comfortable. Expect to pay for electricity, and A/C may or may not be available. Otoh, good, local red table wine is cheaper than bottled water, and the seafood is excellent.

For about $40 a night, how can you go wrong? But I'd still check the reviews.

Jim


----------



## Pompey Family (Feb 21, 2016)

It really does come down to what your expectations are. The resorts that you mentioned are not high end resorts and are likely, as Jim suggested, to be incomparable to some of the better US resorts but it comes down to what you want from your trip. 

If using the resort simply as a base to explore the area then they would be fine. Malaga has all the major transport links and is within easy driving distance to sites of interest, beaches, hillside towns etc. If my intention was to explore the area and only use the resort to sleep and be able to make some simple meals then I would be happy with any of them.

We stay at the Marriott's because we've explored the area so we like to visit for some sun and enjoy the pools and resort and on that basis the non Marriott resorts don't meet our needs.

As someone who is visiting Spain for the first time I suspect lazing around pools in the sun is not the plan and therefore I suggest just going for what you like the look of as it will certainly be more than suitable for your needs.


----------

